#  Ernährung >   Blutgruppendiät? >

## Caro

Hallo Ihr Lieben 
Ich bin grad beim wuseln durch das www über diesen Link gestolpert.
Wie denkt Ihr darüber? 
Ich für meinen Teil musste erstmal schmunzeln.Wüsste aber gern ob da wirklich auch nur annährend etwas dran ist?  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutgruppendi%C3%A4t

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe vor langer Zeit von einer Bekannten das Buch zum Thema geliehen. Nun ja, laut Autor müßte ich auf vieles, was ich gerne esse, verzichten. Tu ich aber nicht. Fühle mich trotzdem gesund.
Laut Buch vertrage ich z.B. keine Milch. Ich LIEBE Milch und trinke sie regelmäßig, mir fällt einfach nichts auf...

----------


## urologiker

Schon die ersten beiden Punkte unter dem Stichpunkt "Kritik" reichen mir, um das Thema ad acta zu legen. Letztlich ist das Ganze auf einer Linie mit Handlesen, Astrologie u. ä. und beutet die Sehnsucht des Mensche aus, Vorhersagen über Charaktere und/oder Ereignisse machen zu können... 
Insofern könnte man das Thema auch glatt in die Alternativmedizin stellen... 
logiker, bissig  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Caro

> ...
> Insofern könnte man das Thema auch glatt in die Alternativmedizin stellen... 
> logiker, bissig

 Hehe,..ich lass mich nicht von jedem beissen  :tongue_2_06:   
Aber wenn das Thema hier nicht sooo ganz hinpasst dann schubst es bitte an die passende Stelle,danke  :Smiley:

----------


## Max

hallo, 
eigentlich halte ich nichts davon, aber mir fällt auf, dass ich sehr vieles, was für meine blutgruppe (gr. 0) unverträglich sein soll, auch tatsächlich nicht gut vertrage, z.b. alle arten von getreide, milch und milchprodukte dagegen ausgezeichnet. ohne fleisch wäre ich verloren. dass dies mit meiner blutgruppe zusammenhängt, vezweifle ich stark. 
grüße 
max

----------


## Christiane

Theoretisch dürfte ich (Blutgruppe A) keine Tomaten essen, nicht jeder Käse ist für mich geeignet, gegen Milch bildet mein Darm angeblich Antikörper...
Ich halte mich überhaupt nicht daran, ich fühle mich trotzdem wohl in meiner Haut. Vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas unsensibel.
Überhaupt halte ich nicht viel von Diäten, denn jede Diät ist irgendwie einseitige Kost.
Wie sagte eine Ärztin so treffend zu meiner Mutter: Der Mensch ißt nicht zuviel, der Mensch bewegt sich nur zu wenig.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na Gott sei Dank habe ich bisher davon noch nichts gehört.  _Vielleicht sollte ich das alles mal lesen damit ich weiß was ich nicht essen kann/ sollte und 
dann ab diesem Moment nicht mehr vertrage...
oder es mir viellicht auch nicht mehr schmeckt... 
oder ich merke wie es mir aufeinmal nicht mehr bekommt...
oder ich halte es weiterhin für Unsinn...
und esse was ich gerne mag..._  :c_laugh:   
Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden...  
aber am liebsten mach ich die Kartoffeldiät,  :yes_3_cut:  
da darf ich alles essen und in jeder Menge ausser Kartoffeln...  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Leonessa

> hallo, 
> eigentlich halte ich nichts davon, aber mir fällt auf, dass ich sehr vieles, was für meine blutgruppe (gr. 0) unverträglich sein soll, auch tatsächlich nicht gut vertrage, z.b. alle arten von getreide, milch und milchprodukte dagegen ausgezeichnet. ohne fleisch wäre ich verloren. dass dies mit meiner blutgruppe zusammenhängt, vezweifle ich stark. 
> grüße 
> max

 Hallo, 
ich halte nicht so viel von der Blutgruppendiät. Bin übrigens auch Gruppe 0, seit 16 Jahren Vegetarier, esse nix lieber wie Nudeln (Getreideprodukte!) und trinke sehr gerne Milch, auch pur, und esse viele Milchprodukte wie Joghurt, Käse und so.
Jetzt frage ich mich, wenn an der Diät was dran sein sollte, warum es mir wenn ich doch alles falsch mache so gut geht (was das subjektive Befinden angeht als auch was meine Laborwerte regelmäßig sagen)? 
Hm, von dieser Diät müsste man mich nochmal überzeugen, wenn ich dran glauben soll! :u_thinking02y:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Patientenschubser

oh also ich bin auch Gruppe 0, 
und mag auch all das was du, Leonessa, geschrieben hast.. 
und eben noch Fleisch... 
Ich halte nix von dieser Blutgruppendiät, 
vielleicht können wir ja noch ein erfinden für 
Blond-, Braun-, Rot- oder Schwarzharrige und 
klar auch für die mit Strähnchen... :d_smily_tooth:   
War natürlich nur ein Witz... das mit der Haarfarbendiät

----------


## Caro

Fein,dann steh ich ja mit meiner Meinung zu dieser seltsamen
Diät nicht wirklich allein da. 
Wäre auch irgendwie zu einfach.Denn das wäre ja dann das Patenrezept 
für jeden der mit den Pfunden zu kämpfen hat.

----------


## Christiane

So sehe ich das auch. Ich kann mich nicht mehr an alles erinnern, was in dem Buch stand. Aber ich fand es albern, daß ausgerechnet ein Eiweißbaustein der roten Blutzellen darüber entscheidet, welche Nahrungsmittel meine Gesundheit fördern und welche mir schaden. Schwachsinn!
Wenn das alles so einfach wäre, gäbe es keine kranken oder dicken Menschen mehr.

----------

